# Accessible windows?



## Yikes (Mar 2, 2012)

In California, ona covered multifamily dwelling unit that is to be accessible, hw does this affect the types of windows that we use?

1.  Do the window controls, latches, etc, need to be within 48" of the floor?

2.  Is a casement window with a crank considered accessible?  Or does the crank disqualify us because it requires "grasping"?

3.  What about a window that has a pull-out latch, like a slider - -is this OK?


----------



## mark handler (Mar 2, 2012)

A4.12.2 Window Hardware. Windows requiring pushing, pulling, or lifting to open (for example, double-hung, sliding, or casement and awning units without cranks) should require no more than 5 lbf (22.2 N) to open or close. Locks, cranks, and other window hardware should comply with 4.27.

4.27 Controls and Operating Mechanisms.

4.27.1 General. Controls and operating mechanisms required to be accessible by 4.1 shall comply with 4.27.

4.27.2 Clear Floor Space. Clear floor space complying with 4.2.4 that allows a forward or a parallel approach by a person using a wheelchair shall be provided at controls, dispensers, receptacles, and other operable equipment.

4.27.3* Height. The highest operable part of controls, dispensers, receptacles, and other operable equipment shall be placed within at least one of the reach ranges specified in 4.2.5 and 4.2.6. Electrical and communications system receptacles on walls shall be mounted no less than 15 in (380 mm) above the floor. Appendix Note

EXCEPTION: These requirements do not apply where the use of special equipment dictates otherwise or where electrical and communications systems receptacles are not normally intended for use by building occupants.

4.27.4 Operation. Controls and operating mechanisms shall be operable with one hand and shall not require tight grasping, pinching, or twisting of the wrist. The force required to activate controls shall be no greater than 5 lbf (22.2 N).

http://www.windowease.com/

http://www.milgard.com/milgard-advantages/smarttouch-window-lock.asp

http://handicaphomemods.blogspot.com/2011/02/adauniversal-design-accessible-easy.html


----------



## Yikes (Mar 5, 2012)

Mark, thanks for the research.  If I understand you correctly, California Building Code Title 24  (chapter 11A for apartments) is silent on this subject as it relates to windows, but we can look to the ADA Guidelines for practical advice even though ADa does not apply to private dwellings.  Is this correct?


----------



## mark handler (Mar 5, 2012)

Yikes said:
			
		

> Mark, thanks for the research.  If I understand you correctly, California Building Code Title 24  (chapter 11A for apartments) is silent on this subject as it relates to windows, but we can look to the ADA Guidelines for practical advice even though ADa does not apply to private dwellings.  Is this correct?


Yes the California Building Code is silent on this subject, as is the Fair Housing Architectural Guidelines.

There are no accessibility code requirements for private dwellings.


----------



## Big Mac (Mar 6, 2012)

Where operable windows are provided in areas that are required to be accessible in accordance with Sections 1107.5.1.1, 1107.5.2.1, 1107.5.3.1, 1107.5.4, 1107.6.1.1, 1107.6.2.1.1, 1107.6.2.2.1 and 1107.6.4.1, at least one window in each room shall be accessible and each required operable window shall be accessible.  2009 IBC, Section 1109.12.1.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 6, 2012)

Yikes said:
			
		

> In California,


We do not have Chapter 11 in California


----------



## KZQuixote (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi Folks,
Given that 5 LBS is the maximum operating force for accessible windows, is there any allowance for breakway force? With most windows the weatherstripping grips the sash to some extent until the sash gets moving.
Thanks in Advance.
Bill


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 13, 2019)

Hmmm? When is a window a door if it is above grade, is it an operable part? If so then 5lbs would be it.


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 13, 2019)

Don't think they make windows that have controls and operating mechanisms that does not require tight grasping, pinching, or twisting of the wrist. None of the ones in post #2 comply.


----------



## Yikes (Aug 19, 2019)

I think the lessons from the earliest post are this: before fretting about hardware and opening force, you should first check to see if the window is required to be accessible at all.

2010 ADA Standards for Accessible Design
229 Windows 
229.1 General. Where glazed openings are provided in accessible rooms or spaces for operation by occupants, at least one opening shall comply with 309 _[e.g. the 5 lb opening force, no twisting or pinching, reach range, etc]_. Each glazed opening required by an administrative authority to be operable shall comply with 309. 
EXCEPTION: 
1. Glazed openings in residential dwelling units required to comply with 809 shall not be required to comply with 229. 
2. Glazed openings in guest rooms required to provide communication features and in guest rooms required to comply with 206.5.3 shall not be required to comply with 229.​
So, here are 3 ways to avoid ADA triggering accessible opening hardware on a window:

The window can be assigned to be operated someone other than general occupants.  For example, I had a building management client that put the label "operation by authorized maintenance personnel only" on their windows.
Provide mechanical ventilation and artificial light, so that operable windows are not required; therefore it is not a not a 'glazed opening required by an administrative authority'.
The windows inside a dwelling unit are not required to be accessible.  (Note also that even emergency escape openings per IBC 1030 are not required to be "glazed", therefore they are not a 'glazed opening required by an administrative authority'.)


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 20, 2019)

The above might help defeat an ADA civil suit but it does not help plan reviewers, inspectors and architects that are required to comply to IBC Chapter 11 and ICC/ANSI 117.11.1


----------



## Yikes (Aug 20, 2019)

Rick18071 said:


> The above might help defeat an ADA civil suit but it does not help plan reviewers, inspectors and architects that are required to comply to IBC Chapter 11 and ICC/ANSI 117.11.1



Yeah, out here in California our accessibility code CBC 11B is based on ADAS, not ANSI 117.1 and not IBC Ch. 11.


----------

